
FDA: Trucks used to store bodies during pandemic can return to food use - bookofjoe
https://triblive.com/news/world/fda-trucks-used-to-store-bodies-during-pandemic-can-return-to-food-use/
======
Kaibeezy
The green crackers/biscuits/wafers need shipped.

